# Which triceps head does Bench Dips work?



## Grizzly911 (Oct 17, 2018)

Which triceps head(s) does the Bench Dips work?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 17, 2018)

Grizzly911 said:


> Which triceps head(s) does the Bench Dips work?



Who cares. They work. Do them heavy and hard. Your triceps will grow.


----------



## PFM (Oct 17, 2018)

Are you properly training your pecs with a bar and or dumbbell presses on varying inclines and grip widths = lots of triceps work.

Are you hitting your delts with OHP, high incline OHP and BNOHP = lots of triceps work.

If you are training pecs and delts thoroughly, one or two triceps isolation exercises (any of them) are all you need.  I have noticed its not so much about the exercise or my elbows 'in' or elbows 'out' but where I make the mind to muscle connection during each repetition.  Use less weight and make the muscles (not the joints and tendons) do all the work.


----------



## Viduus (Oct 17, 2018)

Academically it’s the lateral and medial heads. The long head is isolated when your arm is raised above your head since it attaches above the shoulder unlike the other two.


----------



## Grizzly911 (Oct 18, 2018)

ECKSRATED said:


> Who cares. They work. Do them heavy and hard. Your triceps will grow.



Awesome, thanks!


----------



## Grizzly911 (Oct 18, 2018)

PFM said:


> Are you properly training your pecs with a bar and or dumbbell presses on varying inclines and grip widths = lots of triceps work.
> 
> Are you hitting your delts with OHP, high incline OHP and BNOHP = lots of triceps work.
> 
> If you are training pecs and delts thoroughly, one or two triceps isolation exercises (any of them) are all you need.  I have noticed its not so much about the exercise or my elbows 'in' or elbows 'out' but where I make the mind to muscle connection during each repetition.  Use less weight and make the muscles (not the joints and tendons) do all the work.



Appreciate the info, thanks!


----------



## Grizzly911 (Oct 18, 2018)

Viduus said:


> Academically it’s the lateral and medial heads. The long head is isolated when your arm is raised above your head since it attaches above the shoulder unlike the other two.



Thanks Viduus, updating my training program this week and trying to hit all the heads to the max!


----------



## Viduus (Oct 18, 2018)

Grizzly911 said:


> Thanks Viduus, updating my training program this week and trying to hit all the heads to the max!



Just break it in two. Something with your arm below your shoulder and something above. 

Their advice on heavy pressing movements is even more useful.


----------



## snake (Oct 18, 2018)

You got your answer from the boys. Personally, they kill my shoulders so it's a pass for me.


----------



## Grizzly911 (Oct 18, 2018)

Cool, I got it now. Thanks for all the input. Gonna put it to good use.


----------



## Uncle manny (Oct 18, 2018)

If I got the time I’ll go with dips, a push down, a skull crusher and and over head. Doesnt matter free weights or cables. The importance is the different angles and ranges of motion you’re performing elbow extension like vid said.


----------



## Grizzly911 (Oct 18, 2018)

Uncle manny said:


> If I got the time I’ll go with dips, a push down, a skull crusher and and over head. Doesnt matter free weights or cables. The importance is the different angles and ranges of motion you’re performing elbow extension like vid said.



I gotcha! I need variety in my workouts anyways!


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 18, 2018)

Loved those...but if they weren't the first thing I did that workout session.....no can do!!!!!!!!!!!:32 (11):


----------



## Grizzly911 (Oct 19, 2018)

jennerrator said:


> Loved those...but if they weren't the first thing I did that workout session.....no can do!!!!!!!!!!!:32 (11):


Yeah,  they're listed as the first exercise in my triceps routine.


----------

